# Cleaning Lews



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Any big difference in cleaning the Lews tournament pro lfs and Lite speed pro vs the old Shimano?

Went wading yesterday and last night and dunked my new Lite and need to clean it up today. 

Thanks, Jim D


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

You shpould have no problem with that reel. If you do all 2cooler have free tech support, get in a bind while cleaning your reel call me I will help you.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Not the exact reel model, but this video helped me


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Allan.

I may be calling. I can do the old greenies in my sleep. They all seem to have those little quirks that you need to know about. 

Is there any thing special on the Lews pro or lite?

JimD


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

You have to take the lube port "door" off to get the side plate off. In my experience the side plate still does not come off as easy as a Shimano.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Take note of how the drag washers come off. The lite is different than the one in the video. It also took me a while to figure out how the drag cup washers stacked, so pay attention when you take those off


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Maybe we can talk Allan into taking a px or two and post the guts laying out in order. I was looking at that utube when you posted. He is a little slow on the thing. Lot better than nada but I do like my pxs of projects because they make it a lot easier. 

I am wondering if you need to take it all apart or partially for a quick dip. .

Thought I was going to have to stop and sew up my finger from fall. Little cleaning triple antibiotic with band aid and back to fishing.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

JimD said:


> Maybe we can talk Allan into taking a px or two and post the guts laying out in order. I was looking at that utube when you posted. He is a little slow on the thing. Lot better than nada but I do like my pxs of projects because they make it a lot easier.
> 
> I am wondering if you need to take it all apart or partially for a quick dip. .
> 
> ...


Glad to hear a band aid was enough, and glad you had a first aid kit! I can't tell you yes or no, but I can relate my experience. After taking mine fully down, I can say that after two quick dunks mine probably didn't need it. BUT, it was caked in factory lube that had no business in there, so I'm glad I did it.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Thanks This utube might help some.




__ https://www.facebook.com/william.ward.1297/posts/1488225877902557


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

The pinion on a Lew's is different than a Shimano. One end is a thinner diameter than the other. If it is tight and you try to push it through using the thin side you will fold it over and that is a real problem at that point. Only push the pimion out using the thicker side and you should be ok.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*i would*



JimD said:


> Maybe we can talk Allan into taking a px or two and post the guts laying out in order. I was looking at that utube when you posted. He is a little slow on the thing. Lot better than nada but I do like my pxs of projects because they make it a lot easier.
> 
> I am wondering if you need to take it all apart or partially for a quick dip. .
> 
> ...


I'd pull every bearing after a dunk, alcohol and lube if you use it(I run my bearings dry). Insurance policy.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*shimano*



JimD said:


> Any big difference in cleaning the Lews tournament pro lfs and Lite speed pro vs the old Shimano?
> 
> Went wading yesterday and last night and dunked my new Lite and need to clean it up today.
> 
> Thanks, Jim D


Not a Lew's guy, may be in the near future if the new Z is not what it has been cracked up to be,lol. But all the Shimano reel schematics can be found online, always good to have the one in question opened (laptop or iphone)when stacking drag washers, spacers, washers, etc. Have your Iphone handy and click lots of pics before, during and between each step on disassembly, will come in handy on reassembly.


----------

